# Need To Control Volume on Inside 5.1



## chrismgan (Apr 25, 2012)

I presently have Bose accustimas system in my living room which consists of five double cubes and one subwoofer.In other words a 5.1 system.These are connected to my (A Speaker selector) receiver. Also connected to the same receiver (B Speaker selector) are two pairs of outdoor speaker with each pair having their own volume control near the speakers. When I have a party (and playing content with both A&B enabled) and there are people both inside and outside-there's a problem. In order to have the outdoor speakers loud enough, the amp inside has to be turned up higher than normal. This ends up being too loud for the inside guests. Is there some kind of secondary controller that could lower the inside music (5.1 system) without sacrificing the outdoor volume? I would like to play the same content from the same receiver going to both channels, but i'd like to control the 5.1 volume without sacrifising the volume going to the outdoor speakers. I'm trying not to buy another receiver.
Thanks,


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack, great to have you here :wave:

Hate to say it but, yes, it sounds like you need a dual zone receiver. What receiver do you have now?

Also what outdoor speakers do you have and how are you adjusting their volume?


----------

